

Dr Abdul Kalam on success & entrepreneurship - newacc
http://getahead.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/jun/22/slide-show-1-dr-apj-abdul-kalam-on-sucess-and-entrepreneurship.htm

======
raksahb
rediff.com doesn't understand a thing about copyright, fair use, royalty etc

~~~
embeddedradical
thanks for the warning....actual article link: [http://careers360.in/first-
person/a-clear-aim-knowledge-hard...](http://careers360.in/first-
person/a-clear-aim-knowledge-hard-work-and-perseverance-spells-success.html)

